# Чем смотреть Internet-TV (например Rambler-TV)

## mobILL

Друзья, подскажите пожалуйста, чем можно смотреть Интернет-ТВ?

И чем можно слушать Интернет-радио?

эх, как то туго без Windows Media Player   :Very Happy:  - извиняйте за крамольные мыслишки

----------

## fedukoff

За то как здорово с mplayer, xine, amarok  и множеством других....

----------

## mobILL

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> За то как здорово с mplayer, xine, amarok  и множеством других....

 

ну, например, mplayer так и не стал показывать Rambler TV

----------

## fedukoff

ну все может быть. А какой формат там у рамблера? WMV?

----------

## mobILL

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> ну все может быть. А какой формат там у рамблера? WMV?

 

именно

----------

## ba

скинь что пишет mpalyer при попытке проигрывания

у меня кстати проигрывает...

----------

## mobILL

 *ba wrote:*   

> скинь что пишет mpalyer при попытке проигрывания
> 
> у меня кстати проигрывает...

 

Вот что говорит mplayer при попытке просмотреть Rambler-TV:

```
Couldn't resolve name for  AF_INET6: www.rambler-audio.ru
```

Сам Rambler-TV пытаюсь открыть по ссылке

```
_http://www.rambler-audio.ru/asx/video/rambler-tv.asx?russian=true
```

----------

## ba

 *mobILL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.rambler-audio.ru/asx/video/rambler-tv.asx?russian=true
> ```
> ...

 

ссылку возьми wget-ом и там в файле будет ссылка которую надо дать mplayer-у...

----------

## KeeperMan

 *mobILL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Сам Rambler-TV пытаюсь открыть по ссылке
> 
> ```
> ...

 

totem\xine отлично открывает (собран с asf)

----------

## ls_snake

real-player тоже думаю покатит

----------

## C2H5OH

 *mobILL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Вот что говорит mplayer при попытке просмотреть Rambler-TV:
> ...

 

он не может перевести имя в ip

причем лезет по AF_INET6, тоесть по IPv6 (пересборка с -ipv6 тут поможет со 100% гарантией=)

думаю если попытаться получить четырёхбайтный адрес, то всё заработает

ЗЫ www.rambler-audio.ru имеет ip  81.19.66.29

----------

## C2H5OH

 *ls_snake wrote:*   

> real-player тоже думаю покатит

 

real-player предназначен для проигрывания только видео формата Real Media, а не wmv

----------

## infernoman

 *mobILL wrote:*   

> Сам Rambler-TV пытаюсь открыть по ссылке
> 
> ```
> _http://www.rambler-audio.ru/asx/video/rambler-tv.asx?russian=true
> ```
> ...

 

Тока сегодня такой фигней занимался.

mplayer -playlist URL

ASX -- это как я понял плейлист.

----------

## mobILL

У меня всё получилось, отлично работает XINE, а вот mplayer криво работает - видео постоянно подтормаживает

----------

## infernoman

 *mobILL wrote:*   

> У меня всё получилось, отлично работает XINE, а вот mplayer криво работает - видео постоянно подтормаживает

 

А mplayer -cache 256 (это в килобайтах) не судьба написать?

----------

